# Free art



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

I am extremely bored and want to learn how to draw bettas better. I can't say that they'll be any good, and they won't be colored (yet) but I'll try to do the best I can with my trusty mechanical pencil. 

Please post a good, clear picture of your fish and I'll try to get the drawing done as soon as possible.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can ya' do cryptom? pic:








thanks  and as long if this is free


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> can ya' do cryptom? pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's so pretty! I'll work on this a little later.  Like I said, I'm not sure how they'll turn out. I've never drawn a fish before.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Can you do Phoenix? He's in my albums.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Masami?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Your drawings are very pretty love the, great job !


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Your drawings are very pretty love the, great job !


Thank you! I like drawing them. I just need to have a crowntail model model now.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's Masami!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Your welcome, CT seem to be the hardest to draw, you can use Perseus if you want I have more pictures of him in my album.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Omg Phoenix is soo cute is it ol if I use your drawing as my avatar?


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Omg Phoenix is soo cute is it ol if I use your drawing as my avatar?












I got a better picture for you.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Is the thread still open I would love one of Magic my avi!


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, it is.  i have a concert to go to tonight for my baby brother. I'll work on it afterwards.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is one of my Crown Tail Betta Ace  Plus another view of him so you can pick what one you would rather do.


----------

